# wanna try something out for me?



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i just want to get a couple people to drink a couple kombucha teas or synergy teas. the brand i drink from time to time is called GT's. be forwarned, they taste like shit. i have found the flavor's grape and trilogy to be the most tolerable. i seems that every time i drink one over the next couple days i seem to reach a new level of recovery. they are 16oz teas and cost between three and four dollars each. so if anyone wants to buy like two of them and drink them and drink them over the course of two or three days and let me know how they feel, i would appreciate it.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I actually have some green tea Kombucha from Yogi tea brand but this is not just kombucha (I read that kombucha is mixed with green or black tea). There's also lemongrass and spearmint leaf in the mix plus 30 mg of caffeine. There are lab studies and personal testimonies to back up the benefits of Kombucha. But I wonder if, in this case, drinking it would make us feel better from the caffeine. In what way did you start to feel better? Clearer headed or increase in energy and alertness from the caffeine?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

clearer headed and sharper perception. just really overall increased awareness of self and surroundings.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I guess the drink I had is just part of the Kombucha fad. However, Kombucha is naturally caffeinated, I think? So that could account for the mental alertness. What brand were you trying out?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

the brand is GT's, but it definitely is not the caffiene that gives me this effect. i still have caffiene on a fairly regular basis and it is nothing like the way kombucha affects me. i just am interested to see if other people get the same affect out of drinking it that i have. you know, just trying to validate my experience a bit.


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

I think that stimulants in really small doses seem to do me good for some reason.. A glass of hot chocolate (made from real 100% cocoa powder) makes me wonders, but a glass of coffee would put me into terrible dp/dr/anxiety. I'm allergic (overly sensitive) to caffeine, but still small doses of natural caffeine doesn't bother me, it could even help me..

For me, vitamin C in larger doses, preferably from natural sources, have some similiar effects too.


----------



## rtheserlivez (Jan 22, 2010)

hey tommygunz, i dont come on here often but when i have ive noticed you helping people on here and i couldve sworn i saw that you had recovered a while ago with the vitamin regime you used, but im reading this post and you say that the GT drinks have helped you 'reach new level of recovery', are you still recovering or are already recovered? out of just pure curiousity.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

im a tea feen so i'll try it. i'm always looking for new teas to try. they usually have some pretty interesting supplements in them and most the time it's enjoyable to drink .


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

where do you get em? 7 11?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> where do you get em? 7 11?


Capitalism be damned but I want a goddamn 711 and a Subway in my vicinity. I need to move. Which I have probably been saying since I joined the forum.


----------

